

Show HN: Email search SUCKS big time on mobile and we have fixed it - treskot
http://appsto.re/us/Q6-aR.i

======
treskot
For those who are interested, here's the story behind it -
[http://blog.cloudmagic.com/2013/10/30/the-cloudmagic-
story/](http://blog.cloudmagic.com/2013/10/30/the-cloudmagic-story/)

Love to get your feedback.

